# Hard Stools, lots of blood



## shadowylady (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. I was recently diagnosed with IBS and GERD in June. After I woke up from my colonoscopy and gastroscopy my doctor was completely unhelpful and useless... All he told me was that I had IBS and to go on a "Low residue diet" and left the room. I researched this diet, and found that it was a diet for ibs-d sufferers and won't do much for ibs-c/a. When I first went to my gastro with my problem I was suffering from constant diarrhea. In the month and a half that passed since my first appointment(while waiting for my colonoscopy) my symptoms had changed from diarrhea to stools that were very hard, and uncomfortable to pass. I have occasional constipation (I may not go for around 3 days) and every time I have a movement I'd say I have around a teaspoon or more of blood that follows. I have alternating symptoms (constipation, to a random bout of diarrhea and back again), but most of the time it's these hard uncomfortable stools that are causing fissures which makes it hard to sit, stand, lay down.. My gastro said he would be calling me to check up on me but hasn't so far. So I am thinking about calling him tomorrow because the pain is becoming too hard to bear. Does anyone have any advice about what to do about this bleeding? I drink water, I always start my day with soluble fiber (oatmeal) but I am just so lost since I haven't been given much direction. Any thoughts on how to soften stools would be very, very appreciated. I don't want to take laxatives, or anything like that. What foods can I take to naturally soften? I have a short list of things written down to ask my completely useless gastro, do you think I should find another one that may be more helpful? Do you think going to a dietitian/nutritionist is beneficial to sort out any foods that may be triggering this constipation and hard stools? I can't keep bleeding like this, it's terrible. Any other questions that you think I should be asking my gastro?Please help.


----------



## shadowylady (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm still looking for suggestions on how to soften stools. I take metamucil (heard that it's typically not good for people with ibs, but I'm desperate) and it doesn't seem to work well enough, if at all. This topic is at 140 views, no replies. I can't be the only person out there suffering with this. I would really appreciate the help.As a side note, I've been researching a lot into IBS and came across a medical paper that said that anti-depressants can help with IBS symptoms. Mostly given in smaller doses, it can actually help the gut to brain pain signals and help symptoms. Obviously depression and anxiety worsen ibs symptoms, so I was wondering if anyone had any good results using this method. I'd rather stick with the dietitian/nutritionist before I decide to go down that road. Do you think this will be beneficial.Also while doing my research, I came across a document talking about "Post Infectious IBS". I believe this to be what I have (although of course I'm not certain). I was sick with a bacterial infection in March, and after taking anti-biotics to get rid of it that is when my IBS started. I had mentioned this to my gastro when I had my first consultation in June about having this infection and then all the sudden having these symptoms but he didn't mention anything about it. I read that 50% of people who have Post Infectious IBS will see significant improvements or even full recovery in around 2 years. Having stress in two months prior to a bacterial infection apparently will give you a higher risk of post infectious IBS. I thought this all to be interesting, and am wondering what your thoughts are on this as well. Has anyone had something similar to this like me, and was able to manage their symptoms, or better yet beat this?


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

Does anyone have any advice about what to do about this bleeding? I drink water, I always start my day with soluble fiber (oatmeal) but I am just so lost since I haven't been given much direction. Any thoughts on how to soften stools would be very, very appreciated. I don't want to take laxatives, or anything like that. What foods can I take to naturally soften? I have a short list of things written down to ask my completely useless gastro, do you think I should find another one that may be more helpful? Do you think going to a dietitian/nutritionist is beneficial to sort out any foods that may be triggering this constipation and hard stools? I can't keep bleeding like this, it's terrible. Any other questions that you think I should be asking my gastro?Please help.[/quote]I know you don't want to take laxatives, but I have had pretty good luck with stool softeners. I just take them as I feel I need to. My 2nd GI, (I have dumped my first one), said stool softeners are fine to take daily as long as they do not have a laxative in them. I have also recently started taking Heather's Acacia Fiber. I was really skeptical about Heather's stuff at first. Her website seemed to be too much about selling products. But this product is supposed to help both c and d IBS. I suppose I'm somewhere in the middle. But since taking this product the number of bowel movements I have each day has dropped. That has been a real relief for my hemorrhoids. They get really irked if I go potty too often.







Don't be afraid to try another GI if the one you have is not helping. Your time is too precious to waste on someone who can't or won't help you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have they looked at your anus to see if there are hemorrhoids or a fissure? Sometimes they need more than an OTC cream to help them heal up.The problem is many of the foods that soften stools the most tend to be ones that can increase gas (fart frequency) and that may be uncomfortable if you don't deal with gas volume increases well.Foods containing sorbitol often draw water into the stool and help soften it/loosen it up. While some are dietetic candies and gums (or low carb bars/cookies) you can also get them in fruits (raw, dried or juice, cooking the fruits or canning them destroys most of the sorbitol). Apples, pears, peaches, plums/prunes, cherries and apricots are the most common high sorbitol fruits.


----------



## shadowylady (Aug 28, 2012)

rudibear said:


> I know you don't want to take laxatives, but I have had pretty good luck with stool softeners. I just take them as I feel I need to. My 2nd GI, (I have dumped my first one), said stool softeners are fine to take daily as long as they do not have a laxative in them. I have also recently started taking Heather's Acacia Fiber. I was really skeptical about Heather's stuff at first. Her website seemed to be too much about selling products. But this product is supposed to help both c and d IBS. I suppose I'm somewhere in the middle. But since taking this product the number of bowel movements I have each day has dropped. That has been a real relief for my hemorrhoids. They get really irked if I go potty too often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am actually heading to the pharmacy tomorrow to take a look at their stool softeners, obviously I want to get ones that aren't habit forming. Is there anything I should be looking out for, and shouldn't be using? I don't mind using softeners, but just don't want my bowel to have to need them after time. I guess that is what I am scared of the most.I've also heard of Heather's Acacia Fibre, I've been hesitant also to try it out but at this point in desperate to try anything. I think I'll take the plunge and try it out. Can't hurt, right? I think I'm going to drop my gastro and find someone else to get another opinion, and get a referral for a nutritionist. Thanks so much for your [email protected] When I went for my colonoscopy my gastro never mentioned anything about fissures, just said I had GERD and IBS. I was prescribed Anusol with cortisone from my doctor to to help heal the "tears". Thank you for the info about sorbitol, really appreciate it!If anyone else has any recommendations about Probiotics, Soluable Fibre, Sorbitol, or any other methods that have helped you I think it would be really helpful to not only me, but to anyone else out there that is suffering from these ridiculously hard stools.Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just make sure it is a plain stool softener, sometimes they do a combination of stimulatory laxative and stool softener (so no senna, cascara, or Bisacodyl.Well tears is basically layperson speak for Fissures.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

shadowylady said:


> I am actually heading to the pharmacy tomorrow to take a look at their stool softeners, obviously I want to get ones that aren't habit forming. Is there anything I should be looking out for, and shouldn't be using? I don't mind using softeners, but just don't want my bowel to have to need them after time. I guess that is what I am scared of the most.I've also heard of Heather's Acacia Fibre, I've been hesitant also to try it out but at this point in desperate to try anything. I think I'll take the plunge and try it out. Can't hurt, right? I think I'm going to drop my gastro and find someone else to get another opinion, and get a referral for a nutritionist. Thanks so much for your [email protected] When I went for my colonoscopy my gastro never mentioned anything about fissures, just said I had GERD and IBS. I was prescribed Anusol with cortisone from my doctor to to help heal the "tears". Thank you for the info about sorbitol, really appreciate it!If anyone else has any recommendations about Probiotics, Soluable Fibre, Sorbitol, or any other methods that have helped you I think it would be really helpful to not only me, but to anyone else out there that is suffering from these ridiculously hard stools.Thanks!


Shadowylady, I just picked up a bottle of stool softener at the local grocery. Its called QC Quality Choice Stool Softener. Like Kathleen says, just make sure there is no laxative in it. My new GI said they were fine to take if they did not contain a laxative. I would stay away from the big brand name ones like Ducalex. You can find things that cost a lot less and still do the job.I am upping my dose of Heather's Acacia Fiber tonight. Am going to 3/4 teaspoon a day. Instructions say slow and easy does it, so that is what I am doing.Kathleen, so hemorrhoids do not always have to be removed, they can be treated? I sure hope so. I will see a colo-rectal surgeon about mine on the 19th. I am not interested in anymore surgery, but would like some relief.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually they start with topical treatments and there are some minimally invasive procedures they can do before going all the way to surgery.If it isn't healing up on its own I'd have the doctor take a look-see and discuss options, but most people don't have to have surgery for them.


----------



## shadowylady (Aug 28, 2012)

rudibear said:


> Shadowylady, I just picked up a bottle of stool softener at the local grocery. Its called QC Quality Choice Stool Softener. Like Kathleen says, just make sure there is no laxative in it. My new GI said they were fine to take if they did not contain a laxative. I would stay away from the big brand name ones like Ducalex. You can find things that cost a lot less and still do the job.I am upping my dose of Heather's Acacia Fiber tonight. Am going to 3/4 teaspoon a day. Instructions say slow and easy does it, so that is what I am doing.


I went to Walmart today and checked out their pharmacy, they didn't have much of a selection but I did pick up the Equate brand stool softener and asked the pharmacist there to make sure it did not have any laxatives. On the bottle it said not to exceed taking them for seven days, when I asked about this he said that it did not contain any senna/laxatives and the bottle says that to keep people from self-medicating. I've taken a stool softener a few times before but they gave me terrible stomache aches, have you had any experiences with that? Did they go away after time?Also, I would love it if you would keep me updated on how the Heather's fibre goes. I'm still interested in purchasing it, so I'd love to hear about your experience with it. I hope you don't have to go the surgery route for your hemmorhoids. Hopefully they will heal up on their own. It's good you're seeing a surgeon.Does anyone have any recommendations on a good probiotic that you can get in Canada? I heard Align is full of sugar and chemicals, so if anyone has tried something and its worked for you I'd love to know! Also if anyone else is trying Heather's fibre like Rudibear, what has your experience been while taking it?


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

When I was 18 I had a colon oscopy. I thought hard bloody stools were normal because that's all I'd ever had. But when I casually mentioned it to my mom she told me I needed to see a doctor. I was diagnosed with IBS. I had bad hemmeroids and continued to have them for almost another 10 years. After discovering what a probiotic and enzyme supplement could do for my children's acid reflux, I also started taking them. Within months my hemerroids were GONE!!! And the ONLY time I suffer from constipation is when I don't take my pills. I have written a blog that tells all about probiotics and enzymes. http://help4acidreflux.wordpress.com/I can get you a phone number for a place in Canada that sells the same brand of probiotics that we use if you want it.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

shadowylady said:


> I went to Walmart today and checked out their pharmacy, they didn't have much of a selection but I did pick up the Equate brand stool softener and asked the pharmacist there to make sure it did not have any laxatives. On the bottle it said not to exceed taking them for seven days, when I asked about this he said that it did not contain any senna/laxatives and the bottle says that to keep people from self-medicating. I've taken a stool softener a few times before but they gave me terrible stomache aches, have you had any experiences with that? Did they go away after time?Also, I would love it if you would keep me updated on how the Heather's fibre goes. I'm still interested in purchasing it, so I'd love to hear about your experience with it. I hope you don't have to go the surgery route for your hemmorhoids. Hopefully they will heal up on their own. It's good you're seeing a surgeon.Does anyone have any recommendations on a good probiotic that you can get in Canada? I heard Align is full of sugar and chemicals, so if anyone has tried something and its worked for you I'd love to know! Also if anyone else is trying Heather's fibre like Rudibear, what has your experience been while taking it?


Hey Shadowy. I have had no problems with stool softener. I just take one when I feel I need it. Usually every two or three days. It really lessens the straining for me. Best of luck with it.I use Garden of Life Raw Probiotics. I get them at Super Supplements. Don't know if you have those stores in Canada. I started with Align. My doc gave it to me. Think must docs push Align. It did help with bloating, but think it may have contributed to urethral burning. That has subsided a lot since I changed probiotics. Got your friend invite. Am happy to link up. Don't know quite how it works so bear with me as I figure it out. Will keep you posted on Heather's fibre. Been using it about 2 weeks. Number of trips to the bathroom have dropped. Have had my hemorrhoids since my 20's. Am 60 now. They are like old friends







Would hate to lose them.


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

The probiotic/enzyme supplement that we use is from Core Health Products and is called Digestive Health. Here is a list of the ingredients in it. *Digestive Enzyme Blend**BioCore®Pro* is a blend of specially selected proteases from a variety of sources. This unique combination of proteases is able to optimize protein digestion throughout the entire digestive tract. Because the stomach is of paramount importance in the initial breakdown of protein, BioCore®Pro is formulated to have optimum activity in the acidic environment of the stomach to begin the breakdown of protein. Yet it has the unique ability to continue to break down protein throughout the full pH range of the digestive tract. This means our BioCore®Pro blend of proteases is active throughout the digestive tract and can completely break down proteins in conjunction with the body's own enzymes.*BioCore®Lipo* is a unique combination of lipases. It is included in CHP's proprietary digestive enzyme blend to address the problems associated with the consumption of fat. Excessive intake of fat can contribute to the systemic problems that can cause a variety of gastrointestinal problems including heartburn. Biocore®Lipo is formulated with highly concentrated lipases with guaranteed, standardized activity levels. These unique lipases are especially resistant to stomach acid and active in a wide pH range. This ensures activity in both the stomach and small intestines to maximize fat digestion.*Amylases* (Acid Maltase, Glucoamylase, Invertase, Lactase) are the enzymes required to breakdown carbohydrates. CHP's digestive enzyme blend not only contains the basic amylase, but also includes acid maltase and glucoamylase to ensure complete digestion of carbohydrates. Invertase helps ensure proper utilization of sugars, and lactase is included to digest and utilize milk sugars.*Cellulase* is required to breakdown fibers and complex carbohydrates. Including cellulase in the blend helps to maximize the release of nutrients, especially minerals from the foods we eat. *Probiotic Blend*The CHP proprietary probiotics blend includes thirteen different species of probiotics to optimize the microflora of the digestive tract. Each of the species included in this blend provide specific health benefits as demonstrated in published clinical trials.*Bifidobacterium infantis* also called B. lactis, gets its name because it is the dominant bacteria in the intestine of healthy breast-fed babies. Most authorities attribute much of the superior disease resistance of breast-fed babies to this species.*Bifidobacterium longum* is among the probiotics that have been shown to improve immune responses in animals and humans. Increases in lymphocyte production, interleukin 1, 2 and 6, tumor necrosis factor, prostaglandin E1 production, serum total protein, albumin, globulin and gamma interferon have all been observed when this species is used as a supplement.*Lactobacillus bulgaricus* is used to ferment natural yogurt and augments acidophilus in a protective colonization of the intestines. Populations that consume large quantities of yogurt report increased longevity and health and prolonged functioning.*Bifidobacterium bifidum* is backed by extensive literature describing its many benefits. *Lactobacillus acidophilus *is included in this blend as Dr. Khem Shahani's patented DDS-1 strain. This special strain of L. acidophilus can survive in temperatures that destroy many other strains and it is resistant to the high concentrations of bile salts secreted by the gall bladder.*Lactobacillus brevis* has been shown to produce a number of compounds (including Lactobacillin and Lactobrevin) that are active against a wide variety of pathogenic organisms.*Lactobacillus casei* complements the growth of L. acidophilus, is a producer of the enzyme amylase (a carbohydrate digesting enzyme) and has been researched for its potential to improve digestion, and reduce lactose intolerance and constipation.*Lactobacillus lactis *has been shown to stimulate the lactoperoxide thocyanate system in the intestine, which reduces the ability of E. coli to survive.*Lactobacillus plantarum* constantly wages warfare with the "bad" bacteria and has the distinctive feature of synthesizing L-lysine, which strongly supports the immune system.*Lactobacillus reuteri* has been extensively researched by one of the world's top authorities, Dr. Marvin Spec. demonstrating that this species is a powerful producer of natural antiobiotics.*L. rhamnosus* has the ability to inhibit the growth of harmful bacteria and has been researched for its potential benefits to the genitourinary tract.*Lactobacillus salivarius* has been shown to help in almost all chronic conditions related to the bowel and is especially effective in producing digestive enzymes in the intestines. *Streptococcus thermophilus* produces lactase and is very efficient in breaking down milk products. *Prebiotic and Herbal Blend*This unique blend combines the prebiotic benefits of inulin with the soothing effects of traditional herbs and patented, stabilized glutamine. Prebiotics are nutrients that promote the growth of friendly bacteria (probiotics) and enhance their colonization in the digestive tract.*Beet Root* is rich in antioxidants and has natural anti-inflammatory properties. It has been used in herbal medicine as part of detoxification programs to support liver and digestive function.*Chamomille* is traditionally used for its soothing, anti-inflammatory properties including digestive conditions and even infant colic.*Ginger* is well known for its traditional use to help with nausea and stomach upset. Modern research not only confirms the benefits but shows it may also have natural anti-bacterial properties.*Glutamine* is an amino acid that is essential for healthy intestinal cells and has been researched for its potential in reducing inflammation in the digestive tract. It is included in this formula as patented, stabilized magnesium-glycyl-glutamine.*Inulin *is a soluble fiber that acts as a prebiotic promoting the growth of friendly bacteria (probiotics) in the digestive tract. Inulin is also known to enhance the absorption of certain nutrients, especially calcium and magnesium.*Peppermint* has been used for centuries both for its unique flavor and its potential health benefits. Most recently it ha been studied for its potential benefits in helping irritable bowel syndrome.


----------



## shadowylady (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info, that was very interesting! I will definitely look into it.I had something weird happen to me last night. In the afternoon I had a movement and it made my fissures extremely sore. I had Anusol with cortisone prescribed to me to help with the fissures to heal them, but every time I apply it it makes them hurt much worse. I can't sit down in a chair, it even hurts to lay down. I prefer to not put it on at all because it doesn't hurt as much. Does anyone else get this problem? The odd thing that happened to me was right before I was going to bed I started getting a mild uncomfortableness in my stomache, and then I started getting really hot, I'd say feverish. This has only happened to me once before a few months back, so it's not a constant thing. Does anyone have any idea what it could have been, does this happen to you? I just it was odd because it was really random.Edit: I just remembered something. The day before yesterday I had these weird cramping feelings in my bladder area, I have no idea what that was about. Geesh, everything seems to be going haywire in my body lately. Anyone else get weird feelings in that area, like cramping/mild pain?Thanks!


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

I used to have horrible fissures and a lot of constipation.







Those "little" cuts can really hurt! It seemed they hurt pretty much all the time. One of my sisters used to have a pillow shaped like a doughnut. I always thought that might feel really good to sit on but never had one. I just googled them now and there are all sorts of them available. Here is a site that tells how to choose the best kind of pillow. http://www.wisegeek.com/how-do-i-choose-the-best-hemorrhoid-pillow.htmThere were times when I had that same hot feeling and along with it I would feel nauseated. I always figured it was from the constipation. But "why" constipation would cause that I'm not totally sure. But I don't really remember having pain in the bladder area. And as far as the stomach pain, my stomach hurt often. I guess that was just all part of my digestive problems.







I'm sorry so many bad things are happening at once!


----------



## shadowylady (Aug 28, 2012)

No Longer Suffering! said:


> I used to have horrible fissures and a lot of constipation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, mine have gotten really bad as of recently, and I am getting quite annoyed. I don't have constipation in the sense that I can't go for a week or more, I still go pretty regularly (the max of not going is 2-3 days). I obviously have slow digestion which is causing my stools to become quite hard, causing these terrible fissures. Thanks for the link about the pillows, might have to invest in one of those! Also thank you for the kind words!


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

shadowylady said:


> Yes, mine have gotten really bad as of recently, and I am getting quite annoyed. I don't have constipation in the sense that I can't go for a week or more, I still go pretty regularly (the max of not going is 2-3 days). I obviously have slow digestion which is causing my stools to become quite hard, causing these terrible fissures. Thanks for the link about the pillows, might have to invest in one of those! Also thank you for the kind words!


I guess my system had a lot in common with yours. I used to be a 2-3 day "goer" and thought that wasn't too bad. I now know that falls in the category of constipation. I agree that slow digestion definately plays a part in hard stools. I heard or read? recently that the longer the stool stays in the intestine the more moisture that is absorbed out of it. Hence hard stools. Hard stools are constipation. But seriously until just a couple of years ago, that was all I "knew". Now I "go" at least once if not twice a day.







I believe that by taking the by taking the enzymes it breaks down my food much faster and is able to be absorbed easily and quickly into the body. Without those enzymes the stool was less usable and sat in my intestine too long and didn't move out fast enough. The last time I had constipation was after we got home from a trip and I had been negligent in taking my probiotics and enzymes and also didn't have any alkaline water. I can't decide if I had a worse bout of constipation than I used to or if I was just forgetting how bad it used to be. My stomach hurt really bad and I felt sick. I know one thing... I won't be neglegting the pills and water on the next trip! I think I just forgot what it was like because I'm that way with my headaches too. I used to have one basically every day until I went to a specialist that made me an appliance to wear on on my teeth to change the position of my jaw. And I've had braces now for a year too. Anyway on the rare occasion that I get a headache now, I feel like I can hardly function. I have no idea how I used to get anything done. I know this is really TMI but both my boys were born by c-section and before I had Shiloh naturally there were times when I was constipated and had hemmroids and fissures, that the thought crossed my mind "this surely must be what it feels like to have a baby!".







So, truly I DO understand the pain!!







I hope that soon you are feeling better!


----------



## shadowylady (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm calling a nutritionist tomorrow, so hopefully that will start the process of getting me sorted out. I am really excited to get my diet/nutrition sorted out, better sooner than later. I've been wanting to go for a while, so this kind of gave me the final push I needed to make the call. I looked more into the Core Health digestwive product you posted and it sounds promising. I might bring this up to them and see what they say. I had to laugh about the baby comment! I'm sure it feels about the same. Fissures can be horrible!


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

If you ask the nutritionist about the Core Health Products then be aware that they might comment on the amounts of the ingredients being lower than normal. This is because of the enzymes that are in the supplement. Core Health has something called M.E.D.S. Here is what their site says about it. M.E.D.S™Every multi-ingredient Core Health Products formula includes our proprietary Maximum Enzyme Delivery System known as M.E.D.S.™ This proprietary system uses the power of enzymes and fully-utilizable micronutrients to ensure maximum absorption and utilization of the nutrients and bioactive components within that product. The M.E.D.S.™ nutrient delivery system is designed to match the specific needs of each individual product by including the specific enzymes and micronutrients required to ensure maximum utilization and deliver superior results.Example...if you take a supplement that has 100mg of ? but the body is only able to use 10 mgs of it, then you are only benefitting from those 10mgs. But when a Core Health Product has 50mg of ? in it then you are able to benefit from all 50mgs of it. Core Health Products believes that nutrient utilization is more important than nutrient consumption!!Shan (Owner of Core Health Products company and nutritionist to many professional athletes) and Chris (his assistant) spend a lot of time answering people's questions. You are welcome to call them if you want even if you don't use their product. 800-342-4792 It impresses me how they don't push their product. I've heard Shan say a lot "I'm not here to tell you to buy my product but rather to educate you so you know what to look for in a product".


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

No Longer Suffering! said:


> If you ask the nutritionist about the Core Health Products then be aware that they might comment on the amounts of the ingredients being lower than normal. This is because of the enzymes that are in the supplement. Core Health has something called M.E.D.S. Here is what their site says about it. M.E.D.S™Every multi-ingredient Core Health Products formula includes our proprietary Maximum Enzyme Delivery System known as M.E.D.S.™ This proprietary system uses the power of enzymes and fully-utilizable micronutrients to ensure maximum absorption and utilization of the nutrients and bioactive components within that product. The M.E.D.S.™ nutrient delivery system is designed to match the specific needs of each individual product by including the specific enzymes and micronutrients required to ensure maximum utilization and deliver superior results.Example...if you take a supplement that has 100mg of ? but the body is only able to use 10 mgs of it, then you are only benefitting from those 10mgs. But when a Core Health Product has 50mg of ? in it then you are able to benefit from all 50mgs of it. Core Health Products believes that nutrient utilization is more important than nutrient consumption!!Shan (Owner of Core Health Products company and nutritionist to many professional athletes) and Chris (his assistant) spend a lot of time answering people's questions. You are welcome to call them if you want even if you don't use their product. 800-342-4792 It impresses me how they don't push their product. I've heard Shan say a lot "I'm not here to tell you to buy my product but rather to educate you so you know what to look for in a product".


No Longer Suffering, do you know if Digestive Health is effective while on antibiotics? Thanks,


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

Most all probiotics are killed by antibiotics including Digestive Health. So far the only kind of probiotic that I know of that claims it isn't killed by antibiotics is Florastor. I have never used it but just heard others talk about it. It might me worth a try while you are on antibiotics. Here is some info I copied and pasted off the Florastor..._Each Florastor® natural probiotic capsule or Florastor®Kids powder packet contains 250 mg of active Saccharomyces boulardii lyo, a non-pathogenic yeast found naturally on the skin of tropical fruit (lychee and mangosteen).Containing just 33 mg of lactose (one-third of the lactose found in a single slice of cheese), Florastor is generally tolerated by people who are lactose intolerant. Florastor even increases lactase production, which helps with the digestion of lactose.†4Natural probiotics Florastor (capsules) and FlorastorKids (tutti-frutti-flavored powder) are vegetarian and gluten-free.Florastor DOES NOT include any of the following allergens: corn, meat, egg protein, milk protein, fish, nuts, gluten, shellfish, latex.Note: Florastor may contain traces of soy.It contains... Saccharomyces boulardii lyo 250 mg‡ and Lactose 33 mg‡ and other ingredients... Magnesium stearate, hydroxypropylmethylcellulose, titanium dioxide._Because the Florastor has only one kind of probiotic in it, once the antibiotics are out of your system I would start taking Digestive Health or make sure that the probiotic you will be taking has at least 10 strains of probiotics in it. And I would take double the amount you normally would to get the probiotics built back up as quickly as possible.


----------



## shadowylady (Aug 28, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck with SSRI's (antidepressants)? I heard they can cause various side effects like constipation (like I need anymore of that..) but I'm desperate to try anything at this point. I've heard that they helped some people, and also heard that it didn't work for some. Advice/thoughts welcome!


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't know anything about that drug but there was a point in my life when I was really struggling with depression and I found a natural product that really helped me. It's called DSF and stands for De Stress Formula.







You can buy them on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Nutri-West-DSF-FORMULA-120/dp/B000NI81UA They really helped a lot but I know of someone that said they didn't help so I guess it's like most anything else.... works for some and not for others.


----------

